# Glove Box Light?



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 2011 versa S is prewiresd with a connector for a glove box light?,i see where the bulb would go,just wondering if a harness connector is up in there somewhere for me to add one? HELP im comming from a LOADED ALTIMA to a versa-so its annoying!!!


----------

